# طلب مساعدة عن الميكروويف



## nooralhaq (1 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم 

ارجوا مساعدتي بأفكار لمشاريع يتم استخدام الميكروويف فيها ؟؟؟؟ 

وجزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## abd_alkaraim (2 فبراير 2010)

والله ياأخي العزيز مادامك تريد مشروع يستخدم المايكروويف مافيش احسن من انك تقوم بتوليد المايكروويف اكيد فهمت قصدي ................... اي نوع من انواع المذبذبات ..............او انك تقوم بتصميم دائرة voltage control local ossilator................ VCO ........اي خدمة في حدود المستطاع تفضل ههههههههههههه وتحياتي


----------



## malikshamekh (5 فبراير 2010)

alla akber


----------



## nooralhaq (6 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
يا جماعة انا بحاجة لموضوع معين يتم استخدام الميكرويف فيه كوسيلة اتصالات او نقل معلومات


----------



## abd_alkaraim (7 فبراير 2010)

اذا مارأيك في موضوع بحث عن wide band modems وهي التقنية التي قبل DSL وهي ترسل في Data +Voice عن طريق المايكروويف


----------



## nooralhaq (7 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم 
ممكن توضيح اكثر وذذا عندك معلومات عن الموضوع الي طرحته 

اذا ممكن مواضيع اخرى 
جزاك الله الفردوس الاعلى


----------

